# New find from back in the day!



## WES PINCHOT (Jan 17, 2015)

A good friend of mine found this 1951 red Schwinn Phantom
for me. It is quite similar to the one I bought as a kid in 1950.
I worked in a bike shop and paid it off at 35 cents an hour.

Beautiful paint that has not seen the light of day for over
30 years. I will need a vertical carrier leg “U” set, a fairly 
nice original Phantom saddle and a Schwinn front drum brake 
to match my bike of 65 years ago.

In the mean time I will be busy detailing this great find.
Thanks again GREGG!


----------



## larock65 (Jan 17, 2015)

Great bike and cool story!


----------



## bike (Jan 17, 2015)

That Rocks! My fav color


----------



## Dale Alan (Jan 17, 2015)

Great story,congrats !


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 17, 2015)

*Great Find..*

I had a red '51


----------



## COB (Jan 17, 2015)

Great bike Wes! Enjoy!


----------



## spoker (Jan 17, 2015)

Way nice i also like the red ones the best,the legs on the og carrier and the semi-currant ones are a little differant,the og legs are a smooth half round,the bewer ones have a slight v shape to the legs,if you put them sided by side yuoll see the diff


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jan 17, 2015)

That is a beautiful bike Wes.


----------



## the tinker (Jan 17, 2015)

Happy for you Wes!   I know this guy who rolls fenders if yours has any dents.............


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jan 17, 2015)

That is very nice!


----------



## Greg M. (Jan 17, 2015)

Thanks again GREGG![/QUOTE]


You are welcome Wes! It was all worth it to see you as happy and excited as a 9 year old on Christmas morning. That, and I can never repay you enough for the favor of handing over the keys to that pristine '41 Autocycle Super DeLuxe. 
This bike couldn't be in more capable hands for the detailing than yours. 
Looking forward to watching this little gem get your special treatment. 


Greg M.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 17, 2015)

great bike Wes! Good things happen to good people. Happy for you.


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 18, 2015)

WES PINCHOT said:


> View attachment 191490
> 
> I will be busy detailing this great find.
> Thanks again GREGG!




*That Red Phantom is a beauty !*

I have a '54 & the head badge is this. 
Not sure if this badge is og !


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 18, 2015)

WES PINCHOT said:


> View attachment 191490
> 
> A good friend of mine found this 1951 red Schwinn Phantom
> for me. It is quite similar to the one I bought as a kid in 1950.
> ...



Congrats Wes..... Shes a B-U teeeeeee


----------



## vincev (Jan 18, 2015)

the red is the koolest.


----------



## the tinker (Jan 20, 2015)

*wes the busy bee*

Went up to see Wes Pinchot this morning and found him with his red phantom in the stand, or I should say the frame of the phantom in the stand.  He was holding the springer fork there in the photo.  He caught me rifling through his nos. locking fork keys and swung it at me.  That old guy can still move pretty fast, he almost brained me.   
anyhow Wes has got the bike all torn down, he is like a kid with a new toy. he will have it done by spring.
 Then Wes and I drove over to Hank the Columbia Mans house and looked at all his stuff. Most of my photos didnt turn out, they were blurry , I guess I was still shaking from Wes chasing me. here are two photos of Hank and some of his bikes. These photos dont do them justice.
Hank has one fine collection,and some really fine Columbias  and Cleaveland welding bikes.


----------

